# iDrive white screen of death - can anyone help?



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5052953#post5052953

I just don't want the battery to die overnight. I already called roadside assistance, they will only come out to jumpstart or tow.

I'll be bummed if this needs to be replaced.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

This is exactly why, if you are going to keep a BMW past the OEM warranty, you need an extended one that covers the electronics. Hopefully it is just a software glitch but if the NAV unit needs to be replaced and you were out of warranty you would be facing a bill probably in excess of 2 grand.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

I have not tried this on an iDrive car, but it is the standard short-term fix on an X3 with NAV--a "battery re-boot". 

1) turn light switch to off
2) use 10mm wrench to disconnect battery
3) wait 10 secs or so
4) reconnect battery
5) drive around the block as all warning systems reset themselves
6) reset clock.

This is a temporary fix. I eventually neeeded to have a faulty CD player replaced.

Hope this helps.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks b-y.

I did a reboot, which didn't work that night really (changed the white screen to light grey) but by morning it had sorted itself out. Hope this doesn't happen again!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Good to hear that all is well. After the first time, the X3 NAV and other systems started to lock up on a recurring basis. I had the dealer fix it the first time, but asked about "the battery re-boot" so I could fix it myself. It then happened a few more times. I wrote down the date and mileage for each, and at the next regular service I gave them the list. They called BMWUSA who walked them through a detailed diagnosis. It turned out the CD player was sending odd signals on the "entertainment" buss. The dealer swapped in a rebuilt CD player and all was well.

Two hints: (1) I bought an insulated 10mm wrench sold for side terminal batteries. It works well on the BMW batteries and prevents sparks. I keep it in the car. (2) Take advantage of the situation...tell your friends and colleagues about your car that needs to be re-booted on a regular basis.


----------

